# Portugal Not What I Expected



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Well on June 12th caught the Ferry to Northern Spain intention make my way to Portugal stopping in Spain only as much as I needed to. Had visited Portugal for Golfing Holidays loads of time and was not a lover of Spain. 
Now this is my own personal view and a generalisation of the people. On arriving in Portugal found most of the Sites were poorly maintained and the Shower Blocks filthy. This was having visited from the Algarve up to Porto. 
The Staff on most sites we found most unfriendly or interested with customers unless they happened to be Natives. Anyway we are now in Northern Spain Staff up to yet excellent Showers fit for human consumption and even Toll Roads where you know why or what you are paying. Portugal never again.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Interesting feedback, grumpyman.

We have no personal experience of campsites in Portugal or Spain, having so far continually revisited France but we would like to go there on a future trip so all input is gratefully taken on board.

We met a couple during our last French trip who were heading back from spending several months in Spain and Portugal and their experience was just the opposite - they found the Portuguese much more friendly and pro-British than the Spanish. I have found the same previously on both business and holiday trips (staying in hotels)

However, they didn't comment on the state of the campsites themselves. Out of interest, of those sites that you stayed in were any either ACSI inspected or in their discount scheme? Or listed by e.g. Alan Rogers? Or did you just pick them at random?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

grumpyman said:


> Had visited Portugal for Golfing Holidays loads of time .


You'll struggle to get my vote - I have NEVER met/spoke/encountered a sensible golfer. Bigotted, racist and unreasonable. much like folk 'not liking' Portuguese people/places/sites.

I could start a whole thread about 'golfers'


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Goodness things must have changed in the 2 years since we were last there !

We travelled from northern Portugual, zig-zagging as we went to finish along the Algarve coast. Without exception, even at the busiest sites, ( and boy ! the one at Olhao was packed) the loos were cleaned so often that they were spotless each time. We were two months there so went from low season and the sites almost to ourselves but still someone cleaning all the time. Sites were being maintained and got ready for the season as we went but we were not inconvenienced.

The natives were very friendly. I particularly remember an old lady in Coimbra going well out of her way to take us to the return bus stop, the friendliness of students we talked to in a university canteen in Lisbon, the waiter in Lagos who complimented me on my half dozen Portuguese phrases, the fish-market ladies on the Sunday morning bus to Oporto who almost adopted us and with whom, despite none of us speaking the others language, I managed to have a long chat about families and the ( awful) weather. I remember the campsite receptionist who tipped us the wink that it was cheaper to use our ACSI card rather than our Obitur card. I remember the restaurant owner in Caminha who suggested we order small "doses" as we would not be able to manage a big plate of food each as he served generous portions and the cafe owners who brought sample chocolates and cakes for us, without charge. ...I could go on. 

I do agree totally about the toll charges and how obscure the payment " system" is however but even the locals thought that and advised us not to bother.

We found it a generous, friendly and civilised society and I'd be very upset to think it had changed.

G


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

There are quite a few sites in Portugal that leave a lot to be desired, but they are generally much cheaper than Spanish sites and do not need to be in the ACSI discount scheme. Orbitur who must be the biggest group of campsite owners in Portugal have sites that range from decent to dire. When travelling we mainly stay on Aires in Portugal except for our long winter stay where we have found a good'un.

The Portuguese are lovely people but you do wish they would get their act together.

JohnW


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We have never found the Portugues, anything but friendly and very helpful.
I cannot comment on campsite facilities in Portugal as we have always wild camped or used aire's.
Our experience is from Galicia in Spain, down to the Lisbon area.
Maybe it is the austerity effect.

I agree about the tolls, but we never used any!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We've been three times to Spain and have crossed to Portugal twice, both times we stayed at Quartiera, that was one of our engine collecting trips when we did Santander - El Campello - Quartiera and back.

Out in the sticks it is very rural, much as Spain can be, but no complaints about sites in either country, people generally pretty good.

Peter


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

Lovely and gentle people but things aren't always particularly well organised.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'd love the opportunity to go and we have our own shower 8)


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Was last there in March. Still a wonderfully welcoming and friendly people and unbelievably reasonable to live there. BUT austerity is taking it’s toll, huge unemployment seemingly more armed police (the green uniforms), abandoned capital projects everywhere, visible extreme poverty. TICs are bereft of any literature in English or the other popular languages because of no reprints. Some petrol stations will only take cash and there is an air of despondency. There was an unusually bad storm while we were there serious damage was done to many public buildings like swimming pools. Weeks and months later there were no sign of repairs.

I feel desperately sorry for them. Would I go again yes, do I prefer it to much of Spain yes.

Dick


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Hubby has retired and our home is in Portugal - I still work motorhoming in UK and regularly commute by van in spring, summer autumn (not July, August) often with a grandchild or two plus dog on board.Fly in winter or when time is a priority. Just flown back having driven through France, Spain & home (Algarve) leaving van there. Portugal much more unsophisticated and yes the tolls are a joke (you can buy a ticket from post office prior to going thru tolls. But you may well ask what you do if you go thru on a Sunday or don't know where a post office is located !!! - I regularly have to pay a small fine on top of toll charges and demand is sent to UK address) This is typical of the country's organisational skills. I love the French roads and yes they are a very "camping car friendly" nation but I hate the food and find toilet facillities usually multisex. Also two weeks ago stopped a night before going through Pyrenees and I could look out of van window and see what the people next door were eating - sardines came to mind!! The French are totally into the French which could be seen as admirable. Quite like Spanish sites though but find the roads boring - worry more about security (often being a lone traveller) but prefer the sanitation and the people - much more outgoing and exciting. Dear Portugal is still catching up and the people are naturally quieter and more reserved. There are some splendid sites on the Silver Coast esp around Arveiro. Ilvho is a charming fishing port with the most amazing houses. At this site there are the sand dunes and the beach on one side, you can hear the sea and walk along the estuary into the town. It is absolutely spotless too and you book 24 hrs at a time i.e. if you arrive at 3pm you can stay til 3pm the following day.
One cannot compare the culture around Algarvian golfing resorts with the more rural places - it's like comparing London with Loch Lomond.
Good job we don't all like the same thing.
Would like to acknowledge the help and encouragement I have found on this forum in my lone travels - like having a helpline in my glove compartment. Wonderful people on this site!!


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*can not wait to return*

we over- wintered here last winter( rec my a MHF member) and i cant wait to return





 Portugal


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: can not wait to return*



andyandsue said:


> we over- wintered here last winter( rec my a MHF member) and i cant wait to return
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, how much per day did it cost?

Cheers


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: can not wait to return*

We prefer Portugal (and its cheaper) but we find the weather in Spain better in the winter, so Spain again this year.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

We've stayed in Spain and Portugal and there, like everywhere else, are good parts and bad parts. 
But generally we loved Portugal. We've found the people welcoming and friendly.


----------



## berni109 (Jun 9, 2005)

Not long back from N/portugal and NW/spain. We were there slightly pre season(for them) but we had a great time in both countries.
Used aires as much as we could with a bit of wilding as well but the odd camp to do the washing. Only place i would not go back to was (2263 acsi) just outside oporto - just too scruffy when we were there.

just my thoughts
bern


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*Markadia costs*

the website link is below

we paid E18 a night for a MH lake side with elec ,this is the price for +15 nights with CCI card in April/May....even cheaper Jan/Feb
Ok its a bit pricey for Portugal but i had my own dingy moored alongside my pitch and the carp fishing was said to be great.

the whole campsite is covered in wild flowers with a sympathetic manager who looks after the wildlife( CC andC&CC please note)
the pitches are set on a small peninsula jutting out into a lake very low key with great cycling nearby.

http://www.markadia.net/index.php/en/


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> We found it a generous, friendly and civilised society and_ I'd be very upset to think it had changed._
> G


It hasn't changed....

...its still a lovely place


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Like virtually every other reply, Portugal gets my vote as well. 
The OP obviously stayed at some dodgy sites we only used some Orbitur ones when we needed to do washing etc. then either private aires all of the ones we used were kept exceptionally well or wild / free camped and there is plenty of scope for that.
People friendly, feel safe totally opposite to my impression of Spain but perhaps I've always chosen the wrong parts of spain.
Comments about French being "French" are spot on and we live there.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

eurajohn said:


> Like virtually every other reply, Portugal gets my vote as well.
> The OP obviously stayed at some dodgy sites we only used some Orbitur ones when we needed to do washing etc. then either private aires all of the ones we used were kept exceptionally well or wild / free camped and there is plenty of scope for that.
> People friendly, feel safe totally opposite to my impression of Spain but perhaps I've always chosen the wrong parts of spain.
> Comments about French being "French" are spot on and we live there.


Is this not the case with the British as well and we live here tool. :wink:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I only ever lived in the South East UK before moving to France never in tool :wink: so no idea what you mean


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

We also were in Portugal last winter. We drove clockwise around Spain and Portugal. We started in September and got back mid March

We got to Portugal after Christmas and found the road along the Algarve terrible. We joked they were using potholes instead of speed bumps. We didn't use the motorways until we got to Porto then we just headed north to Spain as it had turned very cold and we were driving through blizzards at times.


We wild parked or used Aires.
We only use one caravan site and that was on the Isle of Faro. This had been hit by the storm with sand blown everywhere. The showers apart from one for each sex were cold in the toilets. They looked well run down and on enquiring we were told the council leased the site to the operator and was threatening to close it down so there was no investment going on. There were lots of touring van with permanent canopies front, back and sides taking up the total plot with the neighbours van similarly equipped only inches away. There were 3 hook up but four motor caravans were crammed together in the space one touring caravan was occupying.

We only wanted to do some washing so left as soon as we could.

We wild parked trying to avoid the crowded areas and enjoyed the experience. Lots of nice places to see. The people seemed friendly and most spoke English. We did get the feeling though that the place was being run down.

We agreed it was an experience but we wouldn't bother going back.


----------



## jimedmeades (Jun 9, 2013)

7 years ago I knew I wanted to leave England but wasn't sure where I wanted to go. So I tried living in France for a while and found it a wonderful country with horrible people. I then tried Spain........a horrible country with indifferent people. I then tried Portugal..........fantastic country with fantastic people ! I've been here ever since and married a Portuguese.
I will admit, at first I found the Portuguese to be standoffish and grumpy until I was told how shy and wary they can be. I worked extremely hard at learning the language and "fitting in". I attended every local festa I was invited to and made an effort.
I cannot begin to explain how much help complete strangers (who did not speak my language) could be !
Ok my adopted country is in the **** and is poorly organised due to the lack of work/funds but don't blame the people for their country being in a European system that doesn't work.
They have met all the financial targets put on them by the EU and they are constantly slapped around by "the rich north".
Please also remember the "man in the street" in Portugal has very little say in how the place is run as many are very poor and too busy trying to survive !!


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Had a month in the Algarve about 18 months ago and the locals were more than ok with us. Most people are ok when you get away from the main tourist hot spots in my experience. 8)


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

I was thinking of wintering in Portugal end of nov, glad most of the feedback is positive, it wont put me off !!!


----------



## jimedmeades (Jun 9, 2013)

Do you think the average Portuguese LIKE the toll system ???
A lot of my neighbours would be very, very happy to own a car !!


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry if I have upset some but I did state this was a general view and that the majority Portuguese are nice people. I only evidenced some staff on Campsites and more so younger Porrtguese campers who at times were rude and selfish.
At the staet of my Holiday I rushed through Spain to reach Portugal as my view was I did not Like Spain.How wrong I was and the standard of the Sites in Spain ( Northern ) put Portugal to shame. At my last two sites Staff have even accompanied us to see which Pitch we liked.
Whilst in Potrugal we met a fellow Lady Motorhomer who although English had lived for the past 40 years in Italy and travelled to Portugal every year, she was heading for Spain for exactly the same reasons.
Anyway on my 23 Euro site Sea View immaculate Toilets individual washing sinks on Pitches 10 amp elec.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We confess to being very much pro-Portugal but...
We spent some of March, April & May there this year and it seemed to us that the Algarve was not the place to be as a tourist. So many taxes have been increased and since much of the Algarve economy is tourist based, inevitably a lot of the strain is placed on the tourist.
Certainly, the Western Algarve felt much happier than the Eastern and Central parts.
Had a long conversation with the manager of one of the Orbitur sites further North. The place was very much in need of maintenance. She explained that the policy was to leave it as late before the holiday season and then to catch up on all the repairs at one go - using external labour, mostly. In the meantime they wer doing their best to "firefight" for those staying at the moment.
85% of their income is late July and August. That, then, is the target period to be ready...
The Portugese, generally, are masters of the black economy. It is rife at the moment just so people can survive. But it does make people a little careful about what they say to strangers who might be tax inspectors! Get to know them enough so they know who you are and they are still the friendly pro-British people they have always been.
Portugal is the only country in Europe with whom we have never been at war! Doesn't help but just thought I'd throw it in!!!

Patrick


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It is all a bit like 'Deal or no Deal', the places we stay at are often hit and miss. One site brilliant and another not. The lottery can mean that every site is good or bad.
We have visited both countries and have stayed at places we did not enjoy. As for the people...... people are people and I honestly cannot say that one nationality is friendlier, better, nicer than another.

I am inclined therefore to gear our stops to the geography.

Alan


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Perhaps the economy is not helping we found sites who only accepted cash payment.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I don't recognise any of your comments, not my experience.. You wasn't being grumpy with them were you?..

ray.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

No just my usual self treat people as you would expect to be treated. :wink:


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

grumpyman said:


> Perhaps the economy is not helping we found sites who only accepted cash payment.


Even filling stations are doing that!
How long will it be before you can swap olive oil, say, for diesel ? Eggs for campsite fees?

Patrick


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Haven't got any experience of Spain or Portugal yet but hoping to go in a few years time when Joe retires but hope to be wilding or using aires as we don't really like campsites.

Denise


----------



## jimedmeades (Jun 9, 2013)

joedenise said:


> Haven't got any experience of Spain or Portugal yet but hoping to go in a few years time when Joe retires but hope to be wilding or using aires as we don't really like campsites.
> 
> Denise


You will love it !
Friendly people, cheap (and good) food, cheap beer, cheap wine, cheap **** and lots of sunshine !
What else do you need ??
Best country in Europe !!


----------



## jimedmeades (Jun 9, 2013)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> We confess to being very much pro-Portugal but...
> We spent some of March, April & May there this year and it seemed to us that the Algarve was not the place to be as a tourist. So many taxes have been increased and since much of the Algarve economy is tourist based, inevitably a lot of the strain is placed on the tourist.
> Certainly, the Western Algarve felt much happier than the Eastern and Central parts.
> Had a long conversation with the manager of one of the Orbitur sites further North. The place was very much in need of maintenance. She explained that the policy was to leave it as late before the holiday season and then to catch up on all the repairs at one go - using external labour, mostly. In the meantime they wer doing their best to "firefight" for those staying at the moment.
> ...


That is the same with the local councils on the coast. They don't have a lot of money so they do all the maintenance just in time for the Portugal holiday season (July and August). The transformation of gardens, flowerbeds, pavements, etc. is quite remarkable !
The black economy exists for us all here. I always try to pay cash avoiding IVA(VAT).
When I first came here I was asked if I had ever visited Portugal before, to which I replied I had visited the Algarve. I was quickly informed "you have visited the Algarve, not Portugal ! The Algarve is a European holiday resort with not many Portuguese !" 

West coast is far nicer !!!


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Apart from Porto, which is up there among my favourite cities, I have never found much to recommend, about the rest of Portugal.

I don't find the Spanish rude at all, in fact in my experience they tend to be more friendly and open than the Portuguese.

If you go to the Tourist Hotspots in Spain, you won't get a lot of opportunity to meet Spanish people, as most who work there are cheaper labour from South America and Eastern Europe.

Bit like Britain really.

Spain is a huge, beautiful and very diverse country. You do have to get off the tourist routes, into the interior, but you don't have to go far, before you are into the real Spain.

Viva España 



Pete 8)


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

From your comment you are a city /town person, so little wonder Portugal does not appeal so much, all of what appeals to us is in the extensive countryside areas.
My Daughter has a couple of houses in a small Spanish inland village, which we have visited on a few occasions and whilst some of the comment you make are true I don't see the difference you seem to, however my Daughter loves it there, horses for courses as they say.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

eurajohn said:


> From your comment you are a city /town person, so little wonder Portugal does not appeal so much, all of what appeals to us is in the extensive countryside areas.
> My Daughter has a couple of houses in a small Spanish inland village, which we have visited on a few occasions and whilst some of the comment you make are true I don't see the difference you seem to, however my Daughter loves it there, horses for courses as they say.


Indeed!

Pete 8)


----------

